# St Catherine's Fort, Tenby



## chizyramone (Jul 22, 2008)

Found this on the Western Telegraph website




7:10pm Monday 21st July 2008

"Stay off St Catherine’s" warn coastguards'

Coastguards are today warning members of the public to stay off St. Catherine’s Island, near Tenby, after three Polish brothers found themselves trapped on the outcrop. 

The brothers, on a day trip to Tenby from Tumble, had climbed up onto the island through caves. When the tide came in they found themselves marooned, their exit barred by railings and locked gates. 

Tenby police and coastguards were called to secured buildings on the island at about 3.30pm. Coastguards managed to release the gates and the three youths were led to safety. 

The fort on the island was built in the 1860s to protect Pembrokeshire from a possible Napoleonic invasion. It was sold in 1907 and became a lavish private home. It has also since housed a zoo but is currently unoccupied, with the buildings succumbing to time and the elements. 

"St Catherine’s Island is privately owned and is not accessible to the general public, hence the locked entrance gates," said a coastguard spokesman. 

"The buildings on the island are in a severe state of decay and highly dangerous," she continued. "The island also becomes completely cut off with the high tides. 

" Although the island looks tempting do not climb up onto it, as the chance of injury or prosecution for trespass are high." 


A warning, a very brief history of the fort AND a building report.

How cool is that?


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 22, 2008)

Id have saved the embaressment and waited 6hrs


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 22, 2008)

Too true, dude.

There are worse places to be stuck.


----------



## krela (Jul 22, 2008)

*yawn* if you're dumb enough to not take notice of tides then it's Darwin award time as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2008)

krela said:


> *yawn* if you're dumb enough to not take notice of tides then it's Darwin award time as far as I'm concerned.



 Tide Table booklets are only £1-60. Money well spent.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Tide Table booklets are only £1-60. Money well spent.



Get them free here


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Neosea, that's a useful link.  I didn't realise that was on the weather site. I should've done though, as the local weather also gives out the tides! Doh!  I must admit I still like having the booklet as well, because I can refer to it wherever or whenever whilst out and about.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers Neosea, that's a useful link.  I didn't realise that was on the weather site. I should've done though, as the local weather also gives out the tides! Doh!  I must admit I still like having the booklet as well, because I can refer to it wherever or whenever whilst out and about.



Your welcome, glad you can find a use. The books are very handy and at a good price too. My problem is, I go to so many different locations that it is easier to look up the tides in advance online. Places like Filey publish the tides on a notice board on the sea front upto 3 months in advance. Wish more places did that.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I must admit I still like having the booklet as well, because I can refer to it wherever or whenever whilst out and about.



What's wrong with a pen and paper?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2008)

krela said:


> What's wrong with a pen and paper?



 Nothing, but I never know if I'll need the info or not from a day to day basis so it's good to have the booklet in my backpack in case...or not.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Nothing, but I never know if I'll need the info or not from a day to day basis so it's good to have the booklet in my backpack in case...or not.



Okay you got me there


----------



## Bunk3r (Jul 24, 2008)

krela said:


> Okay you got me there



dont back down so easily.

Thats what mobile internet is for! no joke i already had the tide tables bookmarked on my phone. pen and paper pah.


----------



## krela (Jul 24, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> dont back down so easily.
> 
> Thats what mobile internet is for! no joke i already had the tide tables bookmarked on my phone. pen and paper pah.



I have an HTC TyTN2, I use it for EVERYTHING! 

It pretty much runs my life for me lol.


----------



## Fishfingers (Apr 16, 2013)

I find it hard to credit that it once was a rather upper class residence before oddly becoming a zoo and goes down in history as the first successful prosecution by the RSPCA over animal cruelty.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

Foxylady said:


> Tide Table booklets are only £1-60. Money well spent.



Hello Foxy, long time no see! xxx


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Hello Foxy, long time no see! xxx



The thread is from 2008 mate


----------

